# kennwort sichtbar machen



## ziriander (11. August 2003)

Hi Leute,

weiß jemand, wie ich unter winXP die Kennwörter sichtbar machen kann, also statt der üblichen Sternchen / Punkte die wirklich eingegebenen Buchstaben / Zahlen ?

merci for help
ziriander


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. August 2003)

Es gibt Tools, die sowas machen können. Aber ob das bei Windows XP immer noch geht, ist eine andere Frage.

Wieso willst Du das überhaupt machen? Dir ist schon klar, dass das dann eine Sicherheitslücke und alles andere als im Sinne des Erfinders ist, oder?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. August 2003)

Das hier könnte Dir helfen:

http://www.soft-central.net/passunleash.php


----------



## ziriander (11. August 2003)

@ Reima
Danke Reima, das Teil ist ja geradezu winzig und funktioniert absolut gut.

@ Lirion
Ich habe einfach nicht genug Sicherheits-Gene um die Sternchen schön zufinden............... und manchmal vergesse ich einfach was da drinne steht. Kein Mensch kann sich zum Beispiel 44Jd4Nbbs9 oder so was merken und ohje, wo habe ich den verd.... Zettel, auf dem ich das alles Aufgeschrieben habe. Hat den vielleicht jemand geklaut und in meinem Rechner spioniert. Na und, für mich bricht da nichts zusammen.


----------

